# Gates Pass road name



## Festivus (Jan 31, 2007)

Is it just me or is that a tip to Martin Luther King Jr?

The map of Gates Pass has the center road named "Emelk Way", in Los Angeles, we often call Martin Luther King Jr Blvd "MLK Blvd".


----------



## RangerWickett (Jan 31, 2007)

If you're the kind of person who appreciates the occasional nod to real world things in your fantasy, yes, I couldn't resist since I was revising that section on MLK Day, and I live in Atlanta.

If you're the kind of person who hates that sort of breaking of the suspension of disbelief, then no, it's totally a coincidence.


----------



## Hathur (Jan 31, 2007)

Heh, I noticed as well but I thought it was merely coincidence


----------

